# Are 4K and oled tv the next big thing in display market?



## sumit_anand (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking at the launches at the CES 2013, pretty much it looks like all the major brands like Samsung, sony, lg are more focussed on 4k and oled tv's unlike last years CES where the launch of 3D tv was the main highlight for every brand. So what you think about the next big thing in the display market. Do you think India is ready for oled and 4k tv?


----------



## nikufellow (Jan 11, 2013)

They are the new big GIMMICKS in the market !


----------



## RCuber (Jan 11, 2013)

OLED? Yes, 4K? No.. there are not many 1080p channels and we are just moving to digital ( SD )   .. and where on earth would we find pure 4K content as home media .. 

please keep pushing the TV res .. and for peoples sake make atleast 1080p a standard resolution on laptops.


----------



## Neo (Jan 11, 2013)

Actually, 4k is going to be huge. It feels more realistic than a 3D TV.

Haha.. people at Japan are already working on 8k  But it would take another 8k another 7years to come to consumer market.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 13, 2013)

i too stand with what Rcuber said..OLED tv can become the main stream for tv's in the time to come but as far as 4k is concerned, we all know there are no 4k contents to watch for so we still have to wait for 4k to become available to us... I am really excited about the 4k oled launch from Sony and panasonic as they will take the watching experience to a new level.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jan 13, 2013)

^

Sorry for off topic, but Sam where is HX850 review


----------



## Neo (Jan 13, 2013)

Content is one thing. 4k is another thing. Remember when even 360p was also a good resolution around 5 years back?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> They are the new big GIMMICKS in the market !



Nope they are not and that too by a big margin. There is no place for the word "gimmick" here.



Neo said:


> Actually, 4k is going to be huge. It feels more realistic than a 3D TV.
> 
> Haha.. people at Japan are already working on 8k  But it would take another 8k another 7years to come to consumer market.



4K is just the resolution and yes its huge indeed and has a lot of room to develop as 4k content grows. Will take sometime to be mainstream though 
and we might see some drastic price drops in 1080p displays. 3D will almost be default with these 4k tv's especially passive 3d.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 14, 2013)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Sorry for off topic, but Sam where is HX850 review



Not to worry about the review..I want to have a look at all the features before I go for the full review. and looks like it may take a bit of time for me since i have 6 days working with me  so don't bother about the review....You will get it soon,,,stay tuned.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 14, 2013)

RCuber said:


> OLED? Yes, 4K? No.. there are not many 1080p channels and we are just moving to digital ( SD )   .. and where on earth would we find pure 4K content as home media ..
> 
> please keep pushing the TV res .. and for peoples sake make atleast 1080p a standard resolution on laptops.



I would have to disagree with you about the 4K.  Remember that in the context of the rest of the world, HD channels are becoming increasingly popular.  For example, the HD TV adoption rate in the US is quite high (over 50%, I believe), and over-the-air analog signals in the US were discontinued by 2008.  In India, the cessation of analog services has only just begun.  So while HD channels may be hard to come by in India, they are relatively commonplace in the US and other developed nations.  In the context of India, yes, I agree that 4K has come a bit early since it seems that us Indians have only begun watching HD channels quite recently.  However, in the context of the rest of the world, it's coming just at the right time.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2013)

^^ I second that.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 19, 2013)

> Do you think India is ready for oled and 4k tv?


For this particular question of your let me tell you one thing, India is the biggest market for almost every company, the sale of mobiles is maximum in India, the demand of gadgets is increasing day by day in India, and also Indians are very much capable to spend huge amounts on gadgets.
So in one line YES India is ready for this.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 19, 2013)

we need better quality content, not better quality video, otherwise YouTube would not have become so wildly popular
there's a lot of negative feedback about hobbit in 48fps and 3d


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 20, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> For this particular question of your let me tell you one thing, India is the biggest market for almost every company, the sale of mobiles is maximum in India, the demand of gadgets is increasing day by day in India, and also Indians are very much capable to spend huge amounts on gadgets.
> So in one line YES India is ready for this.



For oled I can say YES!! but as far as the 4k TV is concerned, I think lack of 4k content is around the globe so till the time we don't have sufficient 4k content, no nation is ready for this.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 20, 2013)

> I think lack of 4k content is around the globe so till the time we don't have sufficient 4k content, no nation is ready for this.


Agree on that.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 21, 2013)

Sam22 said:


> For oled I can say YES!! but as far as the 4k TV is concerned, I think lack of 4k content is around the globe so till the time we don't have sufficient 4k content, no nation is ready for this.



I fully agree that there is a shortage of 4K content; however, keep in mind that the hardware will drive the content, and not the other way around.  It makes absolutely no sense to create 4K content before 4K hardware even comes out.  If you create 4K hardware first, at least you can still watch upconverted 1080p content (I would argue that upconverted 1080p content looks better than just normal 1080p).  This is what happened when HD TVs were first introduced, and it is happening again with 4K.  Once 4K TVs become cheaper to manufacture and more and more TVs come with a 4K resolution, the amount of 4K content will sky rocket.  In addition, companies are still working on a new compression method for 4K content so that it doesn't take 3.6 TERABYTES of space for a 90-minute movie.  All of this will come in time; you just have to be patient!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Feb 13, 2013)

Of-course both are big things, for manufacturers in tech aspect and for consumers in price aspect. According to me technological development never stops. Who knows after a couple of years HD TV will become like old CRT TVs. So we can't deny the potential  of OLED or 4K display technologies.


----------

